# extractor vent for a tumble dryer



## JFC (18 Jul 2007)

Im just getting my kitchen into some kind of rough shape and want to vent the tumble drier to the outside . Does the vent have to be a certain height above floor level ?


----------



## engineer one (18 Jul 2007)

stands back in amazement you're working on the kitchen at home again :twisted: ??????

since many people have these strange things in their flats, and vent out of the top of a window when they use it, the height above seems not to matter. not sure about any regs, but since it supposedly only churns out hot air (what here :roll: :lol: ) there should not be a problem. big thing seems to be to keep the rain and any stray animals from blowing back into the machine, so a 90degree hood at the exit seems prudent, aimed downwards. 

maybe you should aim it to blow air over the pond :lol: :lol: keep the carp hot :roll: 

seriously though i think the only real problems are where you are placing machine and can you vent direct to outside wall. have you read the manual to see whether they mention anything about heights???? or tried the makers for their advice. :? 

paul :wink:


----------



## JFC (18 Jul 2007)

I thought asking here would be a better option for a quick reply  
I lost the manual years ago . Yes its going on an outside wall at floor level .


----------



## engineer one (18 Jul 2007)

i would guess the outlet is about 3-400 above the base so a gert hole in the wall would do, but a further thought is to put a cover over the end to stop animals climbing in to get warm, and giving you some interesting smells in your clothes :lol: 


just get the sds drill out :twisted: 


paul :wink:


----------



## dickm (18 Jul 2007)

JFC":3g5e5kl9 said:


> Im just getting my kitchen into some kind of rough shape and want to vent the tumble drier to the outside . Does the vent have to be a certain height above floor level ?



I don't know - all this environmental sensitivity about our timber supplies, and then some members are still using tumble driers :shock:


----------



## engineer one (18 Jul 2007)

actually i wondered where jason was going to do his kiln drying :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## JFC (18 Jul 2007)

Why do you think i was looking a range !!!!


----------



## Shultzy (18 Jul 2007)

JFC, this might save you the bother of drilling a 4" hole in the wall and its associated problems.

http://www.dustbag.co.uk/search_results ... EAodywzbtg


----------



## JFC (18 Jul 2007)

Core cutting is not a problem in the JFC household 
The tumble dryer already has it's own filters but that's a handy link for the future .


----------



## engineer one (18 Jul 2007)

must say that i am intregued by the concept of using a condensor/exchanger to vent the tumble dryer internally, but still need to have decent ventilation. seems to destroy the point really.

go for the hole jason :twisted: :lol: 

so you bought the big stove for the kilning then, how big a log can we put in :roll: 

paul :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (19 Jul 2007)

Not beneath a window though.


----------

